# Our first Obedience Weekend



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you had a good time and it was a success! I only do outside trials during the winter for that very reason - I don't like the heat and my dogs like working in it even less. 

My sister is currently living in CT and my dog I'm currently showing is from there (Sunfire)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new title<:

Especial kudos for doing it in the heat! 

After BN, you are going to love showing in Novice (no signs - the freedom of focusing on your dog and just making sure the judge doesn't run you into a wall).


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for your encouraging comments.

Loisiana: I've been following your posts about your adventures with Flip for a while. Thanks to the GRF I've learned that Sunfire dogs are great for obedience. I'm trying to find my way in all of this and just started obedience with Zoe because it seemed like a way to build our bond and keep moving forward with the training.

Megora: The signs were the thing I liked least about BN. I felt like if I could just say outloud what the sign said (like Novice heel on leash) it would be a lot easier.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We'd love to hear from you more often! No need to limit yourself to one post a year LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the title! I'd love to hear more about your Zoe and see some pictures!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on getting your first obedience title and all in 3 shows in a row! Are you working with an obedience instructor? If so, your instructor should be moving you forward in your training. It is a really fun sport. 
I'm at the same level as you except I spread our BN legs out over 9 months.You were so brave to get out there and get your BN all at once! We finished our BN in May, 2 legs toward our RN and 1 leg toward CD.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  That sounds like a great way to start an obedience career!

I was luckily inside that weekend for agility in Tolland - it was hot. 

Hope to hear more about your dogs  Have you pictures?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I'm wanting to get out there and try a trial but not knowing when Lilly is going to come into heat again is keeping me from entering. She should be due soon but this will only be her 2nd heat. I'm hoping to do one in September since she should not be even close to bringing heat. Good luck to you and Zoe..sounds like you have got the obedience bug!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations on a great debut! Hope to hear more from you in the future!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and how exciting! We have some shows in the summer that a scorchers.. I was just at one a few weeks ago..Keep us updated. If your instructor knows where you have challenges I am sure they can help guide you through..Best of luck and we can't wait to hear more!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

PS: Looks like we might be in the same area? I am in ths Southington area. I train and show in Rally, obedience and agility (sometimes Hunt Tests) and am planning on starting up more rentals and round-abouts where I take my stuff to different areas to get my dogs comfortable; right now I am preparing one dog for Utility and another dog for Novice. My third dog just trains for fun.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Having trouble responding to the comments and getting pictures included.







This should be pictures of Zoe. She's 4 and we got her from a referral from the Connecticut River Valley GRC after we lost our Zeke. We train at Bandilane in Stamford, CT with Margie English who is great. Occasionally Margie will use Zoe to demonstrate something and I'm amazed at how quickly she catches on and how anxious she is to work. She would be further along with a more experienced handler.
Will try to do a separate post about our Zeke.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/18080-thez-s-albums2534-zoe.html


----------



## zekey13 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Pics of Zeke and Zoe*

zeke and zoe


----------

